# Extreme Separation Anxiety



## Sueoverend (Jul 13, 2015)

Our gorgeous Poppy has been with us nearly a week now, but is experiencing extreme separation anxiety. If she is left on her own, she barks howls and poos and does not stop until we return to her. I left her for 4 hours the first night then gave in. I've moved her crate to our bedroom and she now sleeps well providing we are in the room. If we have to go out, we put her in her crate and she starts up again. We can still hear her when we get home 30 mins later and she's nearly always done a poo in her crate. She even does this when I go in the shower, even if she is in the bathroom with me. Don't know what to do - have read loads of articles and they all say to build up the separation slowly, but this does not work as she does not stop being distressed in any shape or form. She will be 11 weeks old on Saturday. Help!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Poppy - does she go in her crate normally during the day?

Assuming she does and is happy in there that is your start point, so puppy happy in crate with you in the room, step out of the room and straight back in - that is how slowly you need to start, think seconds building to minutes so she learns you will always come back to her. 

She is more likely to settle if she has had some food, a good play and then toilet and will be ready for a nap so then is the time to get her used to you popping in and out and it not being a big deal, so when you start to leave the house, literally just go out, shut the door and straight back in again.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You might seriously start to consider a cat or another puppy to keep her company. They are *very* pack oriented dogs. Leaving the radio on and something that smells of you can help too. Rufus used to put his snout down inside my shoe as if it were a gas mask helping him to survive.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poppy is a baby puppy and her world is new and scary.
It is worth slowing down and taking time to get this right now.
The night time screaming will not last - be gentle and calm with her - if it is ok having her in your bedroom - go with that. She will quickly learn your routines and it will be ok.
Give her an old t shirt that you have worn as a comfort toy - knot it, don't wash it and don't expect to ever wear it again. I think a snuggle safe puppy pad is a great thing too.
During the day - again try and build up a regular predictable routine - are you feeding her on the same schedule that the breeder used?
Feed toilet, play toilet - sleepy time. Baby pups need lots of sleep and once she feels secure in her routine - if given peace and quiet she will sleep for a couple of hours before waking for toilet food toilet play toilet and then back to sleep.
Remember 18-20 hours sleeping in 24 hours is good for pups that are healthy and growing.
Try and keep calm yourself. This is a stage.


----------



## Sueoverend (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks so much for your advice. Have been to the vet today and he says to persevere with leaving her. He's checked her out and she is in good shape with a great personality. Will let you know how we get on!


----------

